# DVC - Dining Plan Question



## dougef (Feb 16, 2008)

I have traded into a DVC resort and am giving the week to my daughter (with a guest certificate from II) to use.  Question on the Disney dining plan:

Daughter No. 1 will use the villa for the full week and will order the dining plan for the full stay.  Daughter No. 2 may join her for 4 or 5 nights only.  Can Daughter No.2 buy the dining plan for just the number of nights she will be there?  Or is the rule that they must both buy the plan for the full 7 days?

Thanks.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 16, 2008)

All guests on the reservation have to be on the dining plan for the full 7 days.


----------



## klynn (Feb 16, 2008)

If daughter #2 is listed on the reservation, yes she will have to buy the DDP for the whole 7 nights.

If daughter #2 is NOT listed on the reservation, no she will NOT have to buy the DDP.  She also will not have a room key, will not be able to use the Magical Express, and will not be able to go to extra Magic Hours.


----------



## dougef (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks.  This is what I expected, but not what I hoped for.


----------



## klynn (Feb 16, 2008)

If she really wants to do the DDP and she is there for 5 days she could do the following:  Do a couple of Signature Dining TS (2 credits) and do 3 regular TS dining.  That would use 7 TS credits for 5 days.  CS and Snacks are easy to use and if she has any left over, daughter #1 can use them.


----------



## dougef (Feb 16, 2008)

klynn said:


> If she really wants to do the DDP and she is there for 5 days she could do the following:  Do a couple of Signature Dining TS (2 credits) and do 3 regular TS dining.  That would use 7 TS credits for 5 days.  CS and Snacks are easy to use and if she has any left over, daughter #1 can use them.



Not sure I understand - I know very little about Disney's on-site plans.  Can you explain?

Also, if staying at a DVC property, can one get a discount on park tickets?  Or is one better off buying them through AAA or someplace that does give a discount?


----------



## klynn (Feb 16, 2008)

The Disney Dining Plan (DDP) entitles each guest to receive 1 Table Service (TS) credit, 1 Counter Service (CS) credit and 1 Snack credit per night’s stay. 

With the DDP she would get 7 TS (table service) since the reservation is for 7 nights. Most restaurants are 1 credit; Signature Dining (the finer restaurants) and Dinner Shows require 2 credits. Signature Dining restaurants and Dinner Shows are the following:

Signature restaurants requiring 2TS credits: 
• Artist Point (Wilderness Lodge)
• California Grill (Contemporary Resort)
• CRT character breakfast/lunch/dinner with photo package (Magic Kingdom)
• Citricos (Grand Floridian)
• Flying Fish Café (Boardwalk Inn & Villas)
• Hollywood Brown Derby (MGM Studios)
• Jiko - The Cooking Place (Animal Kingdom Lodge)
• Narcoossee's (Grand Floridian)
• Yachtsman Steakhouse (Yacht Club)

Dinner Shows requiring 2TS credits: 
• Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show (Polynesian)
• Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue (Fort Wilderness)
• Mickey's Backyard Barbeque (Fort Wilderness)

So if daughter #2 did 2 Signaure Dining for 2 dinners (4 credits) and 3 regular TS for the other 3 meal that would total 7 credit used in 5 days. She would also still have 7 CS and 7 snacks available.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 16, 2008)

dougef said:


> Not sure I understand - I know very little about Disney's on-site plans.  Can you explain?
> 
> Also, if staying at a DVC property, can one get a discount on park tickets?  Or is one better off buying them through AAA or someplace that does give a discount?



Buy your tickets from undercover tourist or go to mousesavers for current ticket deals.


----------



## KforKitty (Mar 6, 2008)

How much does the Dining Plan cost now if adding it onto an exchange?  We did this last year but I believe the basic plan has changed now so that the TS credit does not include an appetizer and gratuities are not included.  Did the cost reduce or is it the same with less benefits?

Thanks

Kitty


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 6, 2008)

KforKitty said:


> How much does the Dining Plan cost now if adding it onto an exchange?  We did this last year but I believe the basic plan has changed now so that the TS credit does not include an appetizer and gratuities are not included.  Did the cost reduce or is it the same with less benefits?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kitty



They reduced the cost by $1.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 6, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> They reduced the cost by $1.



Cat 2 dining plan for two adults is in the low 500.00. No tip and beer or wine etc. You receive lunch, dinner and a snack.  Important, if you plan on taking it, book at the 180 day window. The places go fast.  Also, you need a ticket to enter the park to eat if  say the restaurant is in Ecpot.


----------



## icydog (Mar 6, 2008)

Dining plan is $39 for adults and $10 for kids. It must be taken for all the nights of your reservation and for everyone in your travel party. Your daughter can sit with you and order off the menu and pay for her part but she will not have a room key to charge it to. Disney is extremely security consious and they do not like unknown people in their villas. I would put her down as a guest and skip the dining plan completly. You can eat less expensively if you plan correctly and not have the hassle of trying to catch up on food all the time. If you plan correctly you can eat at the best places for lunch and then eat in the room or have a small dinner someplace. We have been doing it this way for 17 years since we became members and it hasn't failed us yet. You can go to the finest restaurants at lunch have the same food for 33% less.


----------

